
Etsy moving to GCP - cobookman
https://blogs.wsj.com/cio/2017/12/14/etsy-picks-google-for-first-move-to-cloud/
======
wwarner
Copy of the article without a paywal [http://www.cetusnews.com/business/Etsy-
Picks-Google-for-Firs...](http://www.cetusnews.com/business/Etsy-Picks-Google-
for-First-Move-to-Cloud-%C2%A0.BJm8uVxGM.html)

------
wyldfire
Amazon should divest AWS into its own company for its sake.

~~~
wwarner
The CTO said that support for machine learning was the deciding factor. In
that case the lesson for Amazon would be that it should get serious about
machine learning and offering pipelines and automation around it. MTurk puts
them in an excellent position for that, imo.

